# My tractors



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

These are my current machines. 1973 Sears ST16 and a 1964 Bolens 900. I've got a good amount of attachments also.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those ST16/GT16 tractors were real workhorses! My uncle had one,that he bought new in '63,and now,my cousin has it,and it's still on the original engine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking sharp! I especially like the Sears tractor.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed some history there.


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! Heres a couple I've owned in the past. 1948 planet jr and 1974 jari sickle mower.


----------



## Thomas68 (Jul 13, 2012)

Love that Bolens, I just have a soft spot for Bolens!

Tom


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ya know, I was never really a big fan of bolens. The original purpose of me buying this one was to get it running and sell it. But now that I've had it for a while, I like it and will probably keep it for a bit. My only complaint is that its a little small for me. Also wisconsins aren't the easiest engines to tune.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I like those old sears and bolens tractors - thats when they were actually built tough - some of those bolens tractors have a locking trans ( lil knob on the axle end).


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

Mine does have the locking differential but Im missing the free wheel pin. I can't wait to have the sears back in action, but until then the bolens is serving it's purpose. I can't imagine why someone would go out and buy a brand new "tractor" when they could just buy an older machine and have it last a hell of a lot longer. I guess some people would rather just buy new than work on an old machine. But to me, wrenching is half the fun.


----------



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree with u ralph, there's just something about bringing an old piece of equipment that someone has thrown away be it a tractor, snowblowe, push mower the list goes on.
Here's what I'm workin on, the blue one(ss14) has a cigeret lighter I belive some of the old jdlc had them too


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

I like that ss14. Wish my tractor had a lighter, I think that's really cool and iconic from the 60's!


----------

